# Best Brazilian Skyline



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Brazilian cities are verticalizing, and there are so many cities, with such a variety of skylines, that I believe it's time to also open a poll on the best skyline in Brazil.

Feel free for posting your favourite city pictures, thoughts and choices:

Golden Rule: * 3 (three) photos maximum per post*
Other rules: maximum size of 1024 x 768 px, no offensive, xenophobic, regionalists comments 

Let's go! And thank you for the posts and comments!


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Recently, the site of the newspaper USA Today, published the relation of 10Best READERS 'CHOICE AWARDS, and the skyline of Rio de Janeiro was considered the 3rd most beautiful in the world. Source:http://www.10best.com/awards/travel/best-international-skyline/

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


brazil_rio_de_janeiro_sugarloaf_mountain_17 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro Downtown by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr


Morro da Urca por lugeralfes, no Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

One of the most dense skylines in the world, São Paulo is the largest city in the southern hemisphere of the planet, with nearly 21 million inhabitants in its metropolitan area

*SÃO PAULO*


La posibilidad del crepúsculo (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Paulista avenue by Reginaldo Maia, on Flickr


Berrini (Vista Sobre a Ponte Estaiada) by Nascimento/Aviasom, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I think Recife has the best skyline in Brazil. kay:


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

A city with less than 150,000 inhabitants, a reputable Skyline and more than a dozen of towers over 200 meters under construction , this is the amazing city of

*BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ*


Image hosted on www.secturbc.com.br (no indication of the photographer at the source)


Balneário Camboriú by Júnior Dias, on Flickr


Em HDR, Balneário Camboriú SC by gedomit, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

The sunny city of northeastern Brazil that has an enviable skyline.

*RECIFE*


Recife, Pernambuco por Sandro Helmann, no Flickr


Recife "Hellcife" by maxlevay, on Flickr


Recife - Skylines by João Sheeperson, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

The third largest city in Brazil has a skyline characterized by density

*BELO HORIZONTE*


belo horizonte dos contrates by pfv., on Flickr


Belo Horizonte by Christyam, on Flickr


1 - aérea 01 b_proposta by RodrigoCastro45, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Another one of *RIO DE JANEIRO*


Río de Janeiro, Brasil by Mauricio Vega Larrea, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

The most "african" city of Brazil

*SALVADOR*


Vista-aérea-do-Centro-de-Convenções-da-Bahia-em-Salvador by Azevedo11, on Flickr


FORTE SÃO MARCELO EM SALVADOR BAHIA by fotoedgardesouza, on Flickr


FOTO AÉREA SALVADOR - BA by Foto Aérea, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Today's banner:

*FORTALEZA*


Vista da Praia de Iracema by Miro Carvalho, on Flickr


Original image from http://www.copa2014.gov.br by Portal da Copa/Julho 2013


Original image from http://www.copa2014.gov.br by Portal da Copa/Julho 2013


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

A northeastern capital with around 1,000,000 hab

*JOÃO PESSOA*


João Pessoa by marcos borges filho, on Flickr


João Pessoa by maxlevay, on Flickr


Praia de Tambau by Giuseppe Stuckert, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Sao Paolo or reciefe, bit are hot contenders for best Brazilian skyline. One thing I noticed is that there is no signature building in neither skyline. That would help too!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll go with Rio's skyline. The financial district's skyline is really unique in Brazil.


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Other northeastern capital 

*NATAL*


Brasil - Early evening in Ponta Negra by ADRIANOVIAJANTE007, on Flickr


IMG_6937 by LLuiz Antonio, on Flickr


urn:newsml:dpa.com:20090101:140602-99-08038 by stuttgarterzeitung, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*PORTO ALEGRE*




























Photos by GersonLDN


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*FORTALEZA*











Beira Mar por SARAH GURGEL, no Flickr


Feriado no Porto do Mucuripe - CE por deltafrut, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*CURITIBA*











Curitiba por Kato Amaral, no Flickr


View of Curitiba at Panoramic Tower Brasil Telecom... por Arlete Reino Pellanda, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


Rio de Janeiro 002 por Kate McKenna, no Flickr


Ilhas das Cobras por fotobytes, no Flickr


Ipanema beach por fotobytes, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*MACEIÓ*


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*SÃO PAULO*


Parabéns, São Paulo! 456 anos by rbpdesigner, on Flickr











SP by night por Evandro Badin, no Flickr


----------

